# changement de processeur power mac g5



## manouchka44 (27 Mai 2009)

bonjour,

je suis à la recherche d'un processeur power mac g5 car le mien ne fonctionne plus
est ce que quelqu'un sait si il est possible d'en acheter un d'occasion?


----------



## alaincha (27 Mai 2009)

manouchka44 a dit:


> je suis à la recherche d'un processeur power mac g5 car le mien ne fonctionne plus



Bonjour,

Quelle est la raison objective qui te permet de dire que ton "processeur G5" ne fonctionne plus ?

Est-ce parce que ton Mac ne démarre plus ?

Pour nous autres qui sommes un peu avertis, il est toujours  très difficile de diagnostiquer une panne.

Alors, lorsque quelqu'un nous dis très directement que son processeur est en panne, nous avons envie de lui demander comment il le sait.


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (27 Mai 2009)

... un technicien m'a dit que le processeur G5 est monté sur la carte mère en usine avec un équipement très particulier, il vaut mieux changer le tout !!!


----------



## ntx (27 Mai 2009)

Ca dépend des versions : 
- il y a des processeurs soudés sur la carte mère et là, oui, il faut tout changer et vu le prix oubli, 
- il y a des processeurs soudés sur des cartes filles et là il suffit de changer cette carte mais Apple ne t'en fournira pas en dehors d'une réparation par un centre agréé et à nouveau bonjour le prix, 
- et enfin il y a des processeurs non soudés mais très durs à trouver, le G5 n'est pas monnaie courant chez le chinois du coin.

Donc on va commencer par le début : quel modèle de G5 ?


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (28 Mai 2009)

ntx a dit:


> Ca dépend des versions :
> - il y a des processeurs soudés sur la carte mère et là, oui, il faut tout changer et vu le prix oubli,
> - il y a des processeurs soudés sur des cartes filles et là il suffit de changer cette carte mais Apple ne t'en fournira pas en dehors d'une réparation par un centre agréé et à nouveau bonjour le prix,
> - et enfin il y a des processeurs non soudés mais très durs à trouver, le G5 n'est pas monnaie courant chez le chinois du coin.
> ...



... sans oublier que le G5 sera déclaré obsolète début juin et donc Apple n'en supportera plus ni la maintenance ni la fourniture des pièces !!!


----------



## alaincha (29 Mai 2009)

GraphiqueDesign a dit:


> ... un technicien m'a dit que le processeur G5 est monté sur la carte mère en usine avec un équipement très particulier, il vaut mieux changer le tout !!!



Mais est-ce qu'il t'a expliqué pourquoi ton G5 ne fonctionne plus ?

Quels sont les symptômes ?

Il est fort probable que ça n'a rien à voir avec le processeur.


----------

